# What do you think of this new product?



## TopThriller (Oct 2, 2012)

Interesting. But what happens when you are getting off the lift with 5 other people at the same time and need to use your back foot to petal? That would get annoying. You could unhook it before that... but.. Cool idea though, I have no need for it because my lift rides are only 2-3 minutes. But I could see it being useful for those 15 min lift rides out west.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There's this thing called a heel cup you can put it over your toe and achieve the same thing without having to invest in a foot thong.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> There's this thing called a heel cup you can put it over your toe and achieve the same thing without having to invest in a foot thong.


I agree. Nice that you had an idea and followed through with doing something about it. Bad problem to solve though, there is no problem. It would be more frustrating dealing with it than worth the effort to fix nothing. Good luck using it on a full lift......


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I applaud the effort you put on that design. I personally would not use it because for a traditional bindings, you have the heelcup to use as BA mentioned, and for the flow bindings or other rear-entry bindings you can place your foot in without locking it while on the chairlift. Can you unhook it before you get off the chair and not have it magnetically hook back up? If you try to unhook it ,would that make you bend over to reach it and possibly fall over prior to getting off the chair? some lifts do not have safety bars on them:dunno: just my thoughts, but I wish you luck with it.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lifty (Feb 12, 2013)

TopThriller said:


> Interesting. But what happens when you are getting off the lift with 5 other people at the same time and need to use your back foot to petal? That would get annoying. You could unhook it before that... but.. Cool idea though, I have no need for it because my lift rides are only 2-3 minutes. But I could see it being useful for those 15 min lift rides out west.


When exiting the lift you do so as you normally would. Place your foot in the same spot and the magnet draws the ring out of the hook. I personally don't use a stomp pad and use the binding as leverage to turn and such. Lifty does not get in the way and slides out easily due to the magnet.

Thanks!


----------



## charles_r_cox (Oct 30, 2012)

sorry not a fan either...heel cup works for me, plus having to unhook the clip after every chairlift, just another thing i would have to do before i could ride.


----------



## Lifty (Feb 12, 2013)

t21 said:


> I applaud the effort you put on that design. I personally would not use it because for a traditional bindings, you have the heelcup to use as BA mentioned, and for the flow bindings or other rear-entry bindings you can place your foot in without locking it while on the chairlift. Can you unhook it before you get off the chair and not have it magnetically hook back up? If you try to unhook it ,would that make you bend over to reach it and possibly fall over prior to getting off the chair? some lifts do not have safety bars on them:dunno: just my thoughts, but I wish you luck with it.Thanks for sharing.


Lifty is super easy to use and is hands free. There is no need to bend over when connecting the ring to the Langur Hook. You can unhook it before getting off of the lift and it will not cause any problem. Thanks for the good wishes.

Cheers!
Lifty Crew


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Your video makes you look like some sketchy ass guys. Also you are trying to solve a problem that just doesn't exist. Before you claim it chews up your boots putting your edge on it, I have a set of K2 Thraxis's that have over 150 days on them this season alone and other than one seam blowing out from hiking they're fine plus if I was worried duct tape is only 5 bucks a roll.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

?...what about when ur skating around or riding 1 footy and you go to kick some more...what prevents it from getting hooked up/tangled and thus not being able to kick? I use my heel cup...but good luck.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

this is a stupid idea for a problem that only really exists for idiots. 



you should have put as much effort into proving your proof of concept as you did drawing pretty pictures and schematics and diagrams. 

lucky for you there are plenty of poser, pussy, stupid, dipshit 5-day-a-year "snowboarders" who will probably make you a millionaire for this retarded idea so better make a spot in the driveway for that Bentley!

personally i have toes and ride bindings with heelcups so i'm good homie. 








this is stupid.


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

All of you are hating pretty hard on them.. I actually think its a great idea. I have heelcups on my bindings but still almost always rest my board on my boot(out of habit), so i know that I have ruined many a boots with my boards. I like the idea of the magnet detaching the ring so that you dont have to bend over to do it. That pretty much takes care of the complaint that everyone on this thread is concerned with (having to reach down to remove it). I wish all the luck to you and would love to pitch in for one. Just wondering why you chose that site and not kickstarter? Ive never heard of that one but I have personally backed probably 20 different kickstarter projects. I think kickstarter has a bigger audience and will increase your chances of hitting your goal. Just my 2 cents


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> There's this thing called a heel cup you can put it over your toe and achieve the same thing without having to invest in a foot thong.


Precisely. Every time I see some idiot getting pissed about their boots ripping or tearing right above the toes and saying it's not their fault... :RantExplode:

The heel cup works perfect.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> lucky for you there are plenty of poser, pussy, stupid, dipshit 5-day-a-year "snowboarders" who will probably make you a millionaire for this retarded idea so better make a spot in the driveway for that Bentley!


However, the money of those poser, pussy, stupid, dipshit 5-day-a-year "snowboarders" is the same colour as yours. If there are enough of them, OP will make money. Otherwise not.

Personally I don't think there's a big enough market, but that's just armchair quarterbacking.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Really small market idea IMO, the only snowboarding chair accessory I know people buy is alcohol or some smoke.
If you invested a lot of time, effort and money into this all I can day is good luck...


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Seems like it would have been easier to just make a reinforced piece of material that goes on the toe of your boot to prevent the board from doing damage to it when resting the board there.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I have heelcups/toes and no desire for hangy things on my boots and hooky things on my board... and for that reason, I'm out.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

jbernste03 said:


> All of you are hating pretty hard on them.. I actually think its a great idea. I have heelcups on my bindings but still almost always rest my board on my boot(out of habit), so i know that I have ruined many a boots with my boards. I like the idea of the magnet detaching the ring so that you dont have to bend over to do it. That pretty much takes care of the complaint that everyone on this thread is concerned with (having to reach down to remove it). I wish all the luck to you and would love to pitch in for one. Just wondering why you chose that site and not kickstarter? Ive never heard of that one but I have personally backed probably 20 different kickstarter projects. I think kickstarter has a bigger audience and will increase your chances of hitting your goal. Just my 2 cents


You really want to know why people are hating this? Because it's a pointless look at me I want to be in snowboarding too company that is solving a problem that is nonexistent. 

Do you know the lifespan of a snowboard boot? It used to be 100 days now it's about half that as the average rider goes less than 5 days a year so they will own that boot for almost a decade.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Uhm... to understand the (nonexisting or not) problem... doeas that mean that chairlifts exist that have no bar to put the board/skis on? Is that common?


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

A lot of chairlifts don't have the safety bars, most older chairlifts at small resorts don't have them.

Anyway, I think you guys need to focus your energy on something else, it's a non issue. Maybe stop sucking meth out of lightbulb before you film videos as well. Seemed like you guys had some serious anxiety promoting your product. Dude didn't blink once!


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Casual said:


> I have heelcups/toes and no desire for hangy things on my boots and hooky things on my board... and for that reason, I'm out.


Exactly that.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Big Foot said:


> Seems like it would have been easier to just make a reinforced piece of material that goes on the toe of your boot to prevent the board from doing damage to it when resting the board there.


I could swear I've seen this, but can't remember where.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Do you know the lifespan of a snowboard boot? It used to be 100 days now it's about half that as the average rider goes less than 5 days a year so they will own that boot for almost a decade.


That's what I was thinking, boots will wear out long before the toe is cut to shreds. Hell I've probably got about 100 days on my current pair and the toe is marginally worse on my back foot.

There are a million little problems in snowboarding to solve, but I don't see this as one of them. Not for my needs anyway!

Now if somebody could just make a pair of pants that are baggy enough to be comfortable but don't hang down 4" past the bottom of my boots. :dunno:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Being 280 lbs and a person than rides an average of 30k' a day I only use boots for about 50 days. I pack the fuck out of my boots and then buy new ones. I'm on my 3rd pair this season. I don't give a shit if they get scratched up on my edge. These flow boots are pretty nice though and have about 60 days on them so far. I might actually get 90 days out of them.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Argo said:


> Being 280 lbs and a person than rides an average of *30k' a day* I only use boots for about 50 days. I pack the fuck out of my boots and then buy new ones. I'm on my 3rd pair this season. I don't give a shit if they get scratched up on my edge. These flow boots are pretty nice though and have about 60 days on them so far. I might actually get 90 days out of them.


Someone's not stopping to enjoy the view... 
A few years ago I would have just told you to get stiffer boots, but after working on the mountain and getting in 120 full days, I totally went through 2 pairs that season and needed a third pair early in the next season. Boots fucking suck!! If a hiking boot company came out with some snowboard boots designed to last, I'd pick them up in a hot second!

I'm imagining some Merrell snowboard boots...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

poutanen said:


> That's what I was thinking, boots will wear out long before the toe is cut to shreds. Hell I've probably got about 100 days on my current pair and the toe is marginally worse on my back foot.
> 
> There are a million little problems in snowboarding to solve, but I don't see this as one of them. Not for my needs anyway!
> 
> Now if somebody could just make a pair of pants that are baggy enough to be comfortable but don't hang down 4" past the bottom of my boots. :dunno:


L1 Relaxed fit look into it.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

poutanen said:


> There are a million little problems in snowboarding to solve, but I don't see this as one of them. Not for my needs anyway!
> 
> Now if somebody could just make a pair of pants that are baggy enough to be comfortable but don't hang down 4" past the bottom of my boots. :dunno:


Spandex. Here is what they should look like on girls. I will refrain from posting a picture with the version for guys...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Spandex. Here is what they should look like on girls. I will refrain from posting a picture with the version for guys...


None of us wanna see your desktop wallpaper.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> None of us wanna see your desktop wallpaper.


Aw, burn - like a tiny little match stick... never mind, i will let it slide, since it is beer o'clock ccasion14:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> since it is beer o'clock ccasion14:


seriously...now I'm inspired....


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> L1 Relaxed fit look into it.


Checked out their site but couldn't find a fit guide or anything. Any idea what the length on the L pants is? Trouble with my tubby ass is I wear 35x30 jeans, so every pair of snowboarding pants I've ever owned has been too long... I may just get my current pair hemmed.



hktrdr said:


> Spandex. Here is what they should look like on girls. I will refrain from posting a picture with the version for guys...


I see what you did there... :laugh: What do you do if the world gives you lemons? Yoga pants.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I see what you did there... :laugh: What do you do if the world gives you lemons? Yoga pants.


Yeah, I figured this threat was not headed anywhere good...so might as well take the first available OT exit ramp and start posting pictures


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Because the greatest thing in life after girls in yoga pants, is Formula 1 pit girls...



















Canadian girls...


----------



## King_Pin_Rich (Mar 7, 2011)

Well firstly props to the OP for putting energy into something he believes in.

Depends on the price point IMHO. If aimed at 'worth a try' market then you'll get some takers I'm sure.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

King_Pin_Rich said:


> Well firstly props to the OP for putting energy into something he believes in.
> 
> Depends on the price point IMHO. If aimed at 'worth a try' market then you'll get some takers I'm sure.


well they only have 18.7k out of 20 left to raise!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I hate to be another to pile on the OP but I agree this gadget is totally pointless and this is coming from a guy with bum knees and ankles. I either rest my foot on the heel cup or cross my unstrapped foot behind my strapped in foot to alleviate the pressure. :dunno:

It's one less thing I want to be carrying on the hill.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

can't remember if I mentioned this before in this thread, but the real problem isn't when you have the chair to yourself or nearly so. In those cases, Flow owners will just stick their feet in, traditional binding owners will just hook on the heel cup, and so forth. But when you're packed into the chair with all seats full it can be very difficult to arrange support unless they have ski rests on the lift. THAT's the time when you need some kind of gadget to take the pressure off. I've occasionally thought about bringing along a bungee cord and just pulling it out and hooking the free end of my board in those cases. Don't know how well that would work.


----------

